# Kenko Teleconverters



## Talonted90 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey all,
 I recently acquired a Nikon 80-200 f/2.8D ED lens push/pull version.   I've never used the push/pull before this but really don't mind it at  all.  I will definitely be keeping this lens for some time while money  does not permit the purchase of a longer reach lens with comparable  speed.  I would like to add a teleconverter to my set and it's my  understanding that the Nikon teleconverters will not allow AF.  I have  decided on going Kenko for the price and overall reviews.  I was  wondering of the 1.4x and 2.0x Kenko Pro300 teleconverters, which do  people prefer for overall IQ performance.  Or if anyone has any other  recommendations I am open to suggestions. 



Andrew


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 2, 2010)

1.4x is what I've heard, sorry I don't have any personal experience to back it up though. 2.0x is still very acceptable, but at a slight cost in IQ and more light loss as well, again not from experience.

You've probably read everything I have regarding this so I'll just back out and watch the thread since I'm interested in one of these myself and was leaning toward the 1.4x.


----------



## icassell (Mar 2, 2010)

In general (and I have no direct experience with Kenko), you want to avoid a 2X TC on a zoom lens, whereas a 1.4x can often do a respectable job.  I find this definitely to be the case with both my Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 and with my Sigma 100-300mm f/4. IQ is far superior with the 1.4X than with the 2X.

I don't know for sure with Nikon lenses, but Canon lenses will AF with a TC if the maximum aperture is no smaller (higher f#) than f/5.6.  In your case with an f/2.8, I would expect AF to work with the 2X.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a Kenko Pro300 1.4x teleconverter. Fantastic teleconverter. Very anecdotally it seems better than a far older Nikon TC I had (which was used on a different lens too so this means nothing.) 

Certainly a gem from a company that produces a lot of lemons.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the Kenko 2X pro300 but only use it on fast primes, 1.4X is ok on a zoom
300F2.8 + 2X


----------



## Talonted90 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd love the extra reach with a 2x but I am not willing to sacrifice that much IQ.  If only kenko had a 1.7x.  I think the 1.4 is what I am going to go with.


----------



## markj (Sep 25, 2012)

I went to Calumet yesterday to inquire about both the Kenko converters. They recommended the 2.0X for the additional reach. The 1.4X will only give me 80mm on my 80-200 f2.8D.
They told me I could have two weeks to return if not totally satisfied. I figure, two days I'll know if it's acceptable i.q. Hard to beat that arrangement. Check your local photography store
and see if they match Calumets offer.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll hazard a guess that 2 and a half years on he's either found what he's looking for or given up on photography.


----------

